# Cross Tube Mold?



## lovethyscent (Sep 12, 2009)

Has anyone ever seen these before? All I've found are the normal hearts, stars etc. I'm looking for one for a soap order.


----------



## littlepixie12 (Sep 18, 2009)

Like the christian cross? I have seen tons of those.. is that what you need?


----------



## lovethyscent (Sep 19, 2009)

Yup that is what I'm needing


----------



## littlepixie12 (Sep 23, 2009)

lovethyscent said:
			
		

> Yup that is what I'm needing



Here you go: 

http://www.spiritcrafts.net/crsomo2on1.html

http://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/m ... -1373.html

http://cgi.ebay.com/CELTIC-CROSS-CHOCOL ... 286.c0.m14

There are tons on ebay! 

Hope this helps!


----------



## cosmeticaddict (Sep 23, 2009)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------

